# How much scratching is "normal"?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 2, 2013)

Back again, my questions seem to be endless lol. Sophie scratches her ears and face. Not constantly or anything but I do find that the behaviour is more frequent when she's bouncing around outside her condo. She does the binky and races around then she all of a sudden stops and scratches her ears or face. I checked her ears, inside and out and even looked with a flashlight to see if anything looked abnormal. I would say that in one 15 minute interval out of her condo, she scratches about 5 times. I thought because its spring maybe she has some allergies? There is no redness on her skin, I checked for that too. How often is too much(other than if there's obviously something wrong) Thanks for your time


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 2, 2013)

Bunnies seem to be obsessive cleaners.


----------



## Louladoll (May 4, 2013)

I agree. I walked my male bunny in the forest and he stopped every meter to clean manically!!! Had to pick him up and move him to try and encourage him to leave the cleaning til later lol. So don't think scratching that many times is a problem especially if you've checked the ears and they are fine


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 4, 2013)

Ripley does this alot too. But more than normal-I was about to post something myself. Plus, now he's biting himself but I see no obvious fleas, mites or signs of them. He's biting and scratching everywhere- specailly like his feet and face.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 6, 2013)

Ok that makes me feel better. There's so much to learn about rabbits, I have new questions every day...literally!


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 7, 2013)

If it's the bunny in your avatar, maybe her lion fur is tickling her eyes or the insides of her ears?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 8, 2013)

Hmm, I never considered that! I think that could actually be the reason! I noticed that she shakes her head a lot while doing her binkies and her mane gets really staticky and sometimes looks like its in her face. Poor Sophie, her bangs are quite long and wild!


----------

